# Writing Workshop Rules



## kitreshawn (Apr 23, 2010)

Since it seems like I am going to be giving this a try I decided that setting down ground rules would be a good idea since any time critique is given out there is always a bit of ego involved.  In order to keep things constructive and prevent hurt feelings from happening these are the guidelines I would like anyone participating to follow.


*When Your Work is being Critiqued*

1- Expect constructive criticism rather than praise.  Your attitude to criticism will affect how much you take away from any critique session.

2- Try to keep submissions for the Workshop fairly short.  Either a stand alone piece or a portion of a larger work.  Try not to impose on the people helping critique your work.

3- Take note of comments that seem particularly helpful.

4- If you don't understand a comment, politely ask for clarification.

5- Don't reject comments out of hand, sometimes things you initially thought were wrong or had no relevance may turn out to have merit afterall.

6- Only explain your intentions if it is absolutely necessary (i.e. you think everyone is missing the point).  You're writing can and should be able to speak for itself.

7- Consider comments closely when you look back at your work.  Make changes only when you are convinced the comments are right.  If several people point out the same thing, you should probably experiment with changing it.  If only one person voices a wish for change you can consider the comment, but only make the alteration if you believe it is correct.

8- Try to hold any defense of your story until after all critiquing seems to be finished.  You can have your say after, but until then it is better for things to keep on track than to become a back and forth between critiques and the author.

9- Proofread for surface errors (spelling, grammar) at the very least before making a submission.  Nobody wants to write a story that is difficult to read because these basics are not covered.

10- Don't take anything personally.  Comments you are getting, even negative ones, are being made in an effort to help point out weak areas so you can get better.  Because this is simply a forum it is impossible to get a good idea of tone so it is best to assume people are trying to be helpful (even if they are not that reflects more on them than on your work).


*When Giving Critique*

1- Take notes as you read but think on the story for a little bit before giving immediate critique.

2- Please keep in mind this is someone's story.  If you don't like it that is fine, and say so, give reasons, but don't be rude about it.

3- Don't point out spelling errors, grammar error, syntax, or dispute word choice unless it is pertinent to the exercise or the problem is critical (an error the author always makes).

4- Be respectful of other people's tastes.  Not everyone will write a story that you would read on your own.  Read them completely and offer comments on the storytelling and comprehension of the work.  Leave comments about genre out of it.

5- When giving critique start out with what you think was good.  Be specific.  (e.g. "I thought the scene between Molly and her mother showed emotion very well," or "Your descriptions really bring the story to life.")

6- Move on to what you think needs work.  Be specific.  (e.g. "I don't understand Bart's motivations," or "Do you really need all that description there?")

7- It is fine to disagree with what another critique says.  State that you disagree with them, keeping things good natured, and explain why.  Having a range of opinions is actually very helpful to writers trying to improve.

8- Be constructive.  Your comments aren't there to show off your amazing analytical powers or promote your own literary talents.  They are there to help someone else improve their own writing.

9- Submit critiques in a timely manner and if there is some delay tell the author sooner rather than later.  Holding a critique can be really stressful for the author who may wonder if you hated it so much you couldn't finish or if you even bothered to read at all.

10- When if an author posts a defense of his work disputing your critique you may clarify what you were talking about or rebut his defense, but please only do so once.  Posting something you worked on for review is a bit scary and out of respect for the author let them have the last word even if you disagree.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 24, 2010)

Sounds reasonable. :3


----------



## Altamont (Apr 24, 2010)

SOunds good; I think I'm in


----------

